# Yiddish: Es is sich nisht du mit wus iberzunemen



## PocketWatch

Not sure about the 'du' the second letter is stained. Context: A phrase located in a letter (from a Jewish family) in which a son is telling his father that he would be glad to help his brother to go to college.


----------



## duvija

It may be 'to' as in 'nishtó'


----------



## se16teddy

I wonder if "du mit" should be (the Yiddish equivalent of German) "damit", meaning "in these circumstances", "given these facts", "consequently" and so on.


----------



## berndf

I agree, _do mit/דאָ מיט_ (in Yiddish often spelled as two words) makes most sense. But I think is has the literal meaning of _damit_ here, viz. _with it/that_.


----------



## Haskol

עס איז זיך נישטא (נישט דא) מיט וואס איבערצונעמען
Es iz zich nishtu (nisht du) mit vus ibertzinemen

"nishtu" or "nisht du" is merely the southern pronunciation of "nito" or "nit do" (there isn't...) - "du" literally means "there".
"Es iz du" or "S'iz du" = there is...
"Es iz nishtu" or "S'iz nishtu" = there isn't...

The verb here is איבערנעמען זיך, though I'm not entirely sure what its meaning is. Something like "to take for yourself" but my dictionary says it can also mean "to take pride in".


----------



## Haskol

I consulted with a native speaker who said that the main meaning of *איבערנעמען זיך *is "*to become upset*" or "*to take to heart*". So the sentence would translate to something like "*There's nothing to get upset about*".

But from what I see the meaning of this verb can vary wildly depending on the context.


----------



## Haskol

I would also like to add a correction of the previous comments and note that there aren't any _do- _adverbs in Yiddish as there are _da- _adverbs in German. Yiddish uses _der- _adverbs for the same purpose: דערפון, דערמיט, דערויף etc. These exist in literary Yiddish and are used heavily in the dialects of Chabad Hassidim but are rarer in other modern dialects, which prefer the structure "particle+_dem_": פון דעם, מיט דעם, אויף דעם etc.


----------

